# Nur einen einfachen Kreis haben wollen



## tuts-surfer (28. Februar 2006)

Hy,
ich weiß PS ist Super und mann kann alles damit machen..Ich versuche seit geschlagenen 3std. einen einfachen Kreis OHNE einen Farbverlauf zu erstellen..Ich kann es nicht!!
Das Problem ist, wenn ich dann anschließend diesen Kreis auf einer HTML Seite mit Hintergrud darstelle ergiebt sich durch den Farbverlauf ein weißer Schatten, den ich aber nicht haben möchte 

Naja, und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin...kan man PS irgendwie auf die installierten Standardwerte setzen Ich habe soviel ausprobiert und hin und hergestellt, dass ich nicht weiß wo hinten und vorne ist!!

Nun, wäre dankbar für eure Hilfe


----------



## der_Jan (28. Februar 2006)

Die Standartwerte: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/1226663-post7.html

Einen Kreis willst du? Wie wärs mit einer Kreisauswahl, die du dann füllst?


----------



## tuts-surfer (28. Februar 2006)

Ja, das mit dem Kreis wollte ich ja auch so machen!

Aber ich hatte wohl irgendeine Einstellung gesetzt, die mir den Kreis zu den Rändern hin heller/durchsichtiger gemacht hat!!

Hat sich auf jedenfall mit dem Laden der Grundeinstellungen zurückgesetzt, damit ich konnte vernünftige Kreise machen!

Dir erst einmal schönen Dank (der Jan), aber kannst Du mir oder irgendjemand sagen  welche Einstellungen es mir nicht ermöglichten einen komplett gefüllten Kreis zu bekommen?

Gruß Tuts-surfer


----------



## thecamillo (28. Februar 2006)

Hier tut-surfer dieser link ist nur für dich:

http://www.designmediaartist.de/download/kreise_malen_mit_photoshop.swf

gruss thecamillo

PS: ist ohne Ton!


----------



## tuts-surfer (1. März 2006)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier tut-surfer dieser link ist nur für dich:
> 
> http://www.designmediaartist.de/download/kreise_malen_mit_photoshop.swf
> 
> ...



Wow, das ist ja oberklase von Dir, so ein Bär fehlte mir noch ;-)!

Nun, ich denke es hat an irgendeinem Schatten gelegen der eingestellt war, nun hab ich es!!

Werd mir jetzt erst ma nen neuen Nick zulegen *scherz* *gg*


Danke nochmal

Gruß tuts-Surfer

_______________________

der,der jetzt auch Kreise malen kann...


----------

